# Voglia di corna



## saro (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao a tutti,
scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.

grazie per l'ascolto.
Francesco


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Dammi il cellulare di tua moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Hai sbajato si' a veni' qua....rigugla co' "Studi Psichiatrici" del tuo comune....:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Ti levo la voglia io in un amen..e poi vedrai come si divertira'.mandami dettagli in mp.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dammi il cellulare di tua moglie.


Usa il tuo per fare le zozzerie, pezzo di porco...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...



No, non credo sia il posto giusto questo, cmq non sei il solo ad avere desideri del genere.
Te lo dico in generale, io sono femminuccia e non ho queste idee 
Forse è meglio se cerchi forum di fantasie sessuali in generale o magari forum o siti per "cuckold", che sono appunto uomini con le tue stesse fantasie.

Tante buone cose.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Usa il tuo per fare le zozzerie, pezzo di porco...



ahh scemoo! prendi il numeretto e vaffanculo!


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare. probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


se questa fantasia ti eccita al punto di desiderare veramente sapere che tua moglie ti cornifica, ebbene dalle l'opportunità, crea la situazione, parlale come le parlavi prima della gravidanza. tua moglie gradiva questa fantasia, per cui potrebbe gradirla anche oggi.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

finche e' una fantasia, potreste sempre usarla come tale...tra di voi, come in passato prima dei figli etc etc.
se invece il tuo e' un desiderio che vuoi far diventare realta, pensa prima a tutti i contro.
 e credimi che anche solo apensarci bene, ne trovi di contro.
poi non puoi piu tornare dinietro.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Saro*

Non è che tua moglie fa la cassiera?


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è che tua moglie fa la cassiera?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saro (27 Febbraio 2014)

grazie Miss Caciotta, a conferma di quello che scrivi, l'unica volta anni fa quando ne  parlai a freddo, mi disse: e se poi mi piacesse.. poi non riusciremmo più a tornare indietro...



miss caciotta ha detto:


> finche e' una fantasia, potreste sempre usarla come tale...tra di voi, come in passato prima dei figli etc etc.
> se invece il tuo e' un desiderio che vuoi far diventare realta, pensa prima a tutti i contro.
> e credimi che anche solo apensarci bene, ne trovi di contro.
> poi non puoi piu tornare dinietro.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> grazie Miss Caciotta, a conferma di quello che scrivi, l'unica volta anni fa quando ne  parlai a freddo, mi disse: e se poi mi piacesse.. poi non riusciremmo più a tornare indietro...


esatto. io ho capito quello che tu vuoi dire. ma non saresti tu ad agire. 
le opzioni sono 3, 2 delle quali disastrose.
1) vi dice culo, lo fate una volta e poi passa la voglia a tutti e due. fantasia realizzata, possiamo morire in pace.
2) non gli piace per niente, le fa schifo essere toccata da un altro uomo, si sente un oggetto passato di mani in mani e ti odia per sempre per averla trascinata in questa situazione, in cui si sente sporca
3)appunto, le piace troppo e poi te la sei giocata....la devi andare a cercare a casa di altri.....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma mi fate capire una cosa? il treno è di sola andata per quale motivo?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> esatto. io ho capito quello che tu vuoi dire. ma non saresti tu ad agire.
> le opzioni sono 3, 2 delle quali disastrose.
> 1) vi dice culo, lo fate una volta e poi passa la voglia a tutti e due. fantasia realizzata, possiamo morire in pace.
> 2) non gli piace per niente, le fa schifo essere toccata da un altro uomo, si sente un oggetto passato di mani in mani e ti odia per sempre per averla trascinata in questa situazione, in cui si sente sporca
> 3)appunto, le piace troppo e poi te la sei giocata....la devi andare a cercare a casa di altri.....



Una opzione che non consideri è che piaccia da morire a tutti e due e che nessuno dei due abbia intenzione di smettere.

Per questo suggerivo a Saro di guardare siti per cuckold.
Ci sono persone che davvero apprezzano e molto il fatto che la propria donna vada con altri uomini. Che vivono così la coppia, soddisfattissimi.
Potrebbe vedere se ci si riconosce o no. 

Magari Saro potrebbe essere come loro, magari come dici tu è una fantasia da NON realizzare.

Forse la cosa più sensata l'ha detta gas. Parlane ancora con tua moglie, e intanto godete assieme di queste fantasie come facevate una volta.
E' più difficile togliersi la ruggine di dosso che farlo regolarmente


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una opzione che non consideri è che piaccia da morire a tutti e due e che nessuno dei due abbia intenzione di smettere.
> 
> Per questo suggerivo a Saro di guardare siti per cuckold.
> Ci sono persone che davvero apprezzano e molto il fatto che la propria donna vada con altri uomini. Che vivono così la coppia, soddisfattissimi.
> ...


non l ho considerata (sbagliando) hai ragione....forse perche penso che sei non ha mai vanazato la cosa di sua sponte anche quando francesco l ha proposto. forse non e' iontenzionata davvero......la fantasia ok, giocarci ok, ma poi nel reale?


----------



## saro (27 Febbraio 2014)

i rischi sono proprio quelli che tu dici, quindi razionalmente "il gioco non vale la candela" il mio problema è l'eccitazione che mi perseguita aggravata dal fatto che lei è molto attraente e riceve molte lusinghe oltre ad essere ammirata





miss caciotta ha detto:


> esatto. io ho capito quello che tu vuoi dire. ma non saresti tu ad agire.
> le opzioni sono 3, 2 delle quali disastrose.
> 1) vi dice culo, lo fate una volta e poi passa la voglia a tutti e due. fantasia realizzata, possiamo morire in pace.
> 2) non gli piace per niente, le fa schifo essere toccata da un altro uomo, si sente un oggetto passato di mani in mani e ti odia per sempre per averla trascinata in questa situazione, in cui si sente sporca
> 3)appunto, le piace troppo e poi te la sei giocata....la devi andare a cercare a casa di altri.....


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> i rischi sono proprio quelli che tu dici, quindi razionalmente "il gioco non vale la candela" il mio problema è l'eccitazione che mi perseguita aggravata dal fatto che lei è molto attraente e riceve molte lusinghe oltre ad essere ammirata


dovreste parlarne per bene. puo esssre un gioco pericoloso ma non e' detto che non valga la candela....magari lei si riscopre bull...no oddio...come si dice? sono sessualemnte confusa io, devi saperlo.
comunque...
e' tua moglie la conosci.....cosa pensi ti direbbe se glielo proponessi davvero davverissimo?


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

Per cose di questo genere si deve avere basi solide:

- Saper scindere sesso e amore
- Fidarsi ciecamente uno dell'altro
- Non nascondere nulla
- Amarsi veramente

Cattivik

P.S. Dimenticavo e avere una pannocchia accetabile... non come me e ultimo


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora *non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene.* vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Per me devi trovarlo, perché se per te è una cosa tanto importante penso che lei debba saperla.

Capisco la tua preoccupazione, perché non a tutte le donne piace l'idea che il proprio uomo desideri vederle godere tra le braccia di un altro. Ma se le hai già espresso in passato questa tua fantasia e l'avete utilizzata mentre facevate sesso, potresti usare lo stesso canale per riprendere il discorso. Cominciare dalla fantasia e vedere come va.

Tanti auguri a tutti e due.


----------



## saro (27 Febbraio 2014)

grazie Nausicaa la tua opzione mi fa continuare a crederci. I siti cuckold sono pieni per la stragande maggioranza da persone false oppure da pervertiti che si eccitano con cose di cui non mi frega nulla tipo essere umiliati, oppure farsi ingravidare la moglie e quelle stronzate del genere, quì mi sembrate persone più "normali" che pur non condividendo il mio desiderio forse avete l'obbiettività di darmi dei consigli "sensati" Per esempio mi interessano molto i consigli di voi donne che nei siti cuckold sono quasi sempre false




Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una opzione che non consideri è che piaccia da morire a tutti e due e che nessuno dei due abbia intenzione di smettere.
> 
> Per questo suggerivo a Saro di guardare siti per cuckold.
> Ci sono persone che davvero apprezzano e molto il fatto che la propria donna vada con altri uomini. Che vivono così la coppia, soddisfattissimi.
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Noto che le donnine rispondono seriamente. I maschietti invece fanno a gara a chi la spara più grossa (Cattivik escluso).

Ergo...siamo proprio dei cazzari noi uomini 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


il tradimento è fatto di inganni ed indifferenza ai sentimenti di chi ci circonda.   Nel tuo caso non si può parlare di voglia di corna,quanto di voglia di appagare una fantasia erotica.

Ora devi capire se questa fantasia è condivisa da tua moglie.   Parlatene approfonditamente e senza falsi pudori.

Solo se sarete veramente convinti di quello che volete fare,potrete procedere.

Altrimenti vi farete molto,ma molto male.

Quindi,l'unico consiglio sensato da darti è di affrontare il discorso con tua moglie a viso aperto.  Buona fortuna.


----------



## saro (27 Febbraio 2014)

Grazie Sole!



Sole ha detto:


> Per me devi trovarlo, perché se per te è una cosa tanto importante penso che lei debba saperla.
> 
> Capisco la tua preoccupazione, perché non a tutte le donne piace l'idea che il proprio uomo desideri vederle godere tra le braccia di un altro. Ma se le hai già espresso in passato questa tua fantasia e l'avete utilizzata mentre facevate sesso, potresti usare lo stesso canale per riprendere il discorso. Cominciare dalla fantasia e vedere come va.
> 
> Tanti auguri a tutti e due.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> grazie Nausicaa la tua opzione mi fa continuare a crederci.* I siti cuckold sono pieni per la stragande maggioranza da persone false oppure da pervertiti che si eccitano con cose di cui non mi frega nulla tipo essere umiliati, oppure farsi ingravidare la moglie e quelle stronzate del genere,* quì mi sembrate persone più "normali" che pur non condividendo il mio desiderio forse avete l'obbiettività di darmi dei consigli "sensati" Per esempio mi interessano molto i consigli di voi donne che nei siti cuckold sono quasi sempre false



che strano:singleeye:


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Noto che le donnine rispondono seriamente. I maschietti invece fanno a gara a chi la spara più grossa (Cattivik escluso).
> 
> Ergo...siamo proprio dei cazzari noi uomini
> 
> Buscopann


... ergo io non sono un uomo...

Va bene che il pannochinoino... però!!

Cattivik

P.S. Ma mi chiedevo non è che l'amico poi chiede alla moglie di farsi venire la stessa fantasia...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> grazie Nausicaa la tua opzione mi fa continuare a crederci. I siti cuckold sono pieni per la stragande maggioranza da persone false oppure da pervertiti che si eccitano con cose di cui non mi frega nulla tipo essere umiliati, oppure farsi ingravidare la moglie e quelle stronzate del genere, quì mi sembrate persone più "normali" che pur non condividendo il mio desiderio forse avete l'obbiettività di darmi dei consigli "sensati" Per esempio mi interessano molto i consigli di voi donne che nei siti cuckold sono quasi sempre false



I siti per cuckold non li ho mai sbirciati, in realtà ti avevo consigliato di andare là perchè temevo che qua saresti stato accolto non troppo bene.

Sono felicissima di essermi sbagliata e mi scuso e mi spiace di aver pensato del forum peggio di quel che è 

Sinceramente trovo i consigli di gas e Sole sensatissimi: gioca di nuovo con tua moglie. L'avete fatto, vi è piaciuto... fatelo ancora!
Mica devi decidere qua ora e adesso se invitare a cena stasera un possibile altro maschio 
Intanto e soprattutto stai bene con tua moglie e fate quello che vi piace. A lei piaceva, magari ve ne siete solo "dimenticati", magari ci pensa anche lei e teme di offenderti parlandotene.

Prova... mentre state facendo l'amore, raccontale una fantasie di quelle che ti piacciono e vedi come reagisce.

Pensare ad altro c'è sempre tempo, e cmq la tua interlocutrice principale sarà sempre tua moglie.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... ergo io non sono un uomo...
> 
> Va bene che il pannochinoino... però!!
> 
> ...


Ah...chi può dirlo. Per me è del tutto incomprensibile capire certe dinamiche, figurati se mi lancio a indovinare cosa succede dopo.
Cmq dovrebbe dirglielo secondo me. E' imbarazzante, ma alla fine, tra le fantasie recondite che si possono covare, potrebbe essere una delle più gradite per la moglie 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Scusa*



saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Fammi capire,durante le vostre trombate tiravate fuori cazzi finti facendo finta che fossero veri?ma erano monofilari o bifilari?comunque provatela sta cosa,ti nascondi sotto al letto e mandi tua moglie ad abbordare qualche camionista che ci sa fare...!Altro che cazzi finti,ti voglio proprio vedere quando"mimmo 69"gli spella il culo....poi ne parliamo.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> grazie Nausicaa la tua opzione mi fa continuare a crederci. I siti cuckold sono pieni per la stragande maggioranza da persone false oppure da pervertiti che si eccitano con cose di cui non mi frega nulla tipo essere umiliati, oppure farsi ingravidare la moglie e quelle stronzate del genere, quì mi sembrate persone più "normali" che pur non condividendo il mio desiderio forse avete l'obbiettività di darmi dei consigli "sensati" Per esempio mi interessano molto i consigli di voi donne che nei siti cuckold sono quasi sempre false





Buscopann ha detto:


> Noto che le donnine rispondono seriamente. I maschietti invece fanno a gara a chi la spara più grossa (Cattivik escluso).
> 
> Ergo...siamo proprio dei cazzari noi uomini
> 
> Buscopann


In effetti Buscopann se leggi saro ne è una dimostrazione lampante. Fino a quando è lui che vuole farsi scopare la moglie, è normale, se  qualcosa va oltre quelle trincee della sua mente, diventano pervertiti, e sticazzi!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti Buscopann se leggi saro ne è una dimostrazione lampante. Fino a quando è lui che vuole farsi scopare la moglie, è normale, se qualcosa va oltre quelle trincee della sua mente, diventano pervertiti, e sticazzi!



Beh..è logico..spietati con gli altri, indulgenti con sè stessi.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> esatto. io ho capito quello che tu vuoi dire. ma non saresti tu ad agire.
> le opzioni sono 3, 2 delle quali disastrose.
> 1) vi dice culo, lo fate una volta e poi passa la voglia a tutti e due. fantasia realizzata, possiamo morire in pace.
> 2) non gli piace per niente, le fa schifo essere toccata da un altro uomo, si sente un oggetto passato di mani in mani e ti odia per sempre per averla trascinata in questa situazione, in cui si sente sporca
> 3)appunto, le piace troppo e poi te la sei giocata....la devi andare a cercare a casa di altri.....


Ma che schifo, specialmente la uno, la due e la treeeee....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti Buscopann se leggi saro ne è una dimostrazione lampante. Fino a quando è lui che vuole farsi scopare la moglie, è normale, se  qualcosa va oltre quelle trincee della sua mente, diventano pervertiti, e sticazzi!


Ehm, in effetti questo è buffo


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..è logico..spietati con gli altri, indulgenti con sè stessi.
> 
> Buscopann



:up:

Chissà perchè e non credo di sbagliarmi tu sei il contrario. 

Quella massima che hai scritto proprio non mi piace, anche se devo dire mi ha ammutolito per la sua verità


----------



## saro (27 Febbraio 2014)

ti posso garantire che avevano dimensioni che non esistono in natura, già che giocavamo giocavamo alla grande!




oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire,durante le vostre trombate tiravate fuori cazzi finti facendo finta che fossero veri?ma erano monofilari o bifilari?comunque provatela sta cosa,ti nascondi sotto al letto e mandi tua moglie ad abbordare qualche camionista che ci sa fare...!Altro che cazzi finti,ti voglio proprio vedere quando"mimmo 69"gli spella il culo....poi ne parliamo.:up:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Noto che le donnine rispondono seriamente. I maschietti invece fanno a gara a chi la spara più grossa (Cattivik escluso).
> 
> Ergo...siamo proprio dei cazzari noi uomini
> 
> Buscopann


Pure Gas risponde seriamente...

ergo, Gas e' Rekkia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> ti posso garantire che avevano dimensioni che non esistono in natura, già che giocavamo giocavamo alla grande!


Ma tu non conosci la pannocchia di oscuro...

Cattivik

PS e non c'è nulla di transgenico...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire,durante le vostre trombate tiravate fuori cazzi finti facendo finta che fossero veri?ma erano monofilari o bifilari?comunque provatela sta cosa,ti nascondi sotto al letto e mandi tua moglie ad abbordare qualche camionista che ci sa fare...!Altro che cazzi finti,ti voglio proprio vedere quando"mimmo 69"gli spella il culo....poi ne parliamo.:up:


Non capisco perche' abbordare un camionista....

ce stara' piu' qualche consulente infornatico a portata de natiche...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## saro (27 Febbraio 2014)

avete ragione ho sbagliato a giudicarli pervertiti, perchè con lo stesso metro di giudizio poteri essere giudicato anche io nello stesso modo. semplicemente come ho scritto ho fatto una confessione e chiedo consigli senza giudicare nessuno.




Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..è logico..spietati con gli altri, indulgenti con sè stessi.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> ti posso garantire che avevano dimensioni che non esistono in natura, già che giocavamo giocavamo alla grande!



Buscopann, Cattivik uscite da questo treddì!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Chissà perchè e non credo di sbagliarmi tu sei il contrario.
> 
> Quella massima che hai scritto proprio non mi piace, anche se devo dire mi ha ammutolito per la sua verità


Dici che sono indulgente con gli altri e spietato con me steso? No,no..assolutamente. Sono molto indulgente con me stesso..fin troppo...Se non altro non ho nessuna difficoltà ad ammettere quando sbaglio.
Ma qui mica si parlava di Saro :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buscopann, Cattivik uscite da questo treddì!


Tolgo l'estensorio e vado...

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dici che sono indulgente con gli altri e spietato con me steso? No,no..assolutamente. Sono molto indulgente con me stesso..fin troppo...Se non altro non ho nessuna difficoltà ad ammettere quando sbaglio.
> Ma qui mica si parlava di Saro :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



 ok..ok.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buscopann, Cattivik uscite da questo treddì!


Appena Oscuro minaccia di strangolarmi con l'anaconda me ne vado :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Tolgo l'estensorio e vado...
> 
> Cattivik



:up:  



Aspetta un attimo per piacere, guardavo il tuo avatar e giusto giusto mi cadde l'occhio nella mazza che giusto giusto tieni alzata...... come mai così grande la mazza?


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Saro*



saro ha detto:


> ti posso garantire che avevano dimensioni che non esistono in natura, già che giocavamo giocavamo alla grande!


Berne, quindi tua moglie è candidamente predisposta a cazzi da paura giusto?


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Aspetta un attimo per piacere, guardavo il tuo avatar e giusto giusto mi cadde l'occhio nella mazza che giusto giusto tieni alzata...... come mai così grande la mazza?



E' come per gli uomini con le macchinone grosse... per compensare la pochezza del pannochinoino...

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Airidajie*



Cattivik ha detto:


> E' come per gli uomini con le macchinone grosse... per compensare la pochezza del pannochinoino...
> 
> Cattivik


Pure te cò sta cazzata?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure te cò sta cazzata?


bravo diglielo...anzi mo' jo dico pur'io....


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> E' come per gli uomini con le macchinone grosse... per compensare la pochezza del pannochinoino...
> 
> Cattivik


Ma pure te co' sta' cazzata?...(e 2)...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Bò*



Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo diglielo...anzo mo' jo dico pur'io....


Allora quelli che hanno le smart tutti cazzi piccoli?quelli che corrono in f1 cazzi piccoli?io dovrei avere un cazzo piccolo?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma il signor oscuro, si si quello che ha la macchina di 400 CAVALLI .....vabbè va lasciamo perdere.























I sogni son desideri.........


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure te cò sta cazzata?


Si è una cazzata grossa vero! Ma grossa grossa...

Almeno anche io ho qualcosa grosso di cazzante.

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma il signor oscuro, si si quello che ha la macchina di 400 CAVALLI .....vabbè va lasciamo perdere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai scritto 400!347 rullati sul banco prova.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tradimento è fatto di inganni ed indifferenza ai sentimenti di chi ci circonda.   Nel tuo caso non si può parlare di voglia di corna,quanto di voglia di appagare una fantasia erotica.
> 
> Ora devi capire se questa fantasia è condivisa da tua moglie.   Parlatene approfonditamente e senza falsi pudori.
> 
> ...


Per praticità quoto perplino segui il suo consiglio :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Berne, quindi tua moglie è candidamente predisposta a cazzi da paura giusto?


Ti stai preparando il terreno?:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Febbraio 2014)

Quando si dice chi ha il pane e non ha i denti.. e chi ha i denti non ha il pane... 

non capisco cmq cosa ti trattenga dal domandarlo alla diretta interessata. Pensi che girando nei forum glielo dica qualcun'altro??  

Approfitta della festa della donna per presentarle Oscuro se poi le piace troppo... azzi tua  ti sei tolto na fantasia!!


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Parlale. 
Se anche lei si trovasse d'accordo con te nel provare questa fantasia non ci sono motivi per non farlo. al giorno d'oggi ci sono infinite possibilità per soddisfare questo genere di situazioni.  
Tra l'altro non sei mica l'unico, ci sono molti uomini cuckhold a cui piace guardare la compagna che fa sesso con un altro uomo.     

Comunque non è una cosa tanto strana e ti consiglio con la giusta sensibilità di affrontare l'argomento con lei


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

grazie!
penso che sia un buon consiglio troverò il coraggio per parlarne con lei, la mia paura è che se mi dice no pensi che sono un pervertito.




			
				точтовыхотитеу;1283958 ha detto:
			
		

> Parlale.
> Se anche lei si trovasse d'accordo con te nel provare questa fantasia non ci sono motivi per non farlo. al giorno d'oggi ci sono infinite possibilità per soddisfare questo genere di situazioni.
> Tra l'altro non sei mica l'unico, ci sono molti uomini cuckhold a cui piace guardare la compagna che fa sesso con un altro uomo.
> 
> Comunque non è una cosa tanto strana e ti consiglio con la giusta sensibilità di affrontare l'argomento con lei


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



saro ha detto:


> grazie!
> penso che sia un buon consiglio troverò il coraggio per parlarne con lei, la mia paura è che se mi dice no pensi che sono un pervertito.


E se ti dice si la pervertita è lei allora?


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

Grazie Fiammetta e grazie perplesso penso che sia la chiave giusta per affrontare il mio desiderio




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per praticità quoto perplino segui il suo consiglio :smile:


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> grazie!
> penso che sia un buon consiglio troverò il coraggio per parlarne con lei, la mia paura è che se mi dice no pensi che sono un pervertito.


se è una vostra antica fantasia,non credo che penserà tu sia un pervertito.   magari potrà essere stupita del fatto che la ritiri fuori dopo tanto tempo,magari no.   Non puoi saperlo finchè non le parli.

Dubito che non apprezzi la sincerità,solo questo posso dirti


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

su questo non ci sono dubbi...




oscuro ha detto:


> Berne, quindi tua moglie è candidamente predisposta a cazzi da paura giusto?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Saro*



saro ha detto:


> su questo non ci sono dubbi...


Grande!Prima canale o secondo canale?


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

molto di più il primo



oscuro ha detto:


> Grande!Prima canale o secondo canale?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Sarò*



saro ha detto:


> molto di più il primo


Però non disdegna il secondo?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

точтовыхотитеу;1283958 ha detto:
			
		

> Parlale.
> Se anche lei si trovasse d'accordo con te nel provare questa fantasia non ci sono motivi per non farlo. al giorno d'oggi ci sono infinite possibilità per soddisfare questo genere di situazioni.
> Tra l'altro non sei mica l'unico, ci sono molti uomini cuckhold a cui piace guardare la compagna che fa sesso con un altro uomo.
> 
> Comunque non è una cosa tanto strana e ti consiglio con la giusta sensibilità di affrontare l'argomento con lei


Ah non e' na' cosa tanto strana?...

denghiu' m'hai tranquillizzato...ma rob' de matt'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grande!Prima canale o secondo canale?





oscuro ha detto:


> Però non disdegna il secondo?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> grazie!
> penso che sia un buon consiglio troverò il coraggio per parlarne con lei, la mia paura è che se mi dice no pensi che sono un pervertito.


Ma non solo pervertito ma pure un omino con un'alta considerazione per tua moglie che la reputi solo n'oggetto...e stronza lei se accetta...

gesu' gesu'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

grazie principessa:smile:



Principessa ha detto:


> No, io non ti darei del pervertito. Piuttosto un uomo che non soffre per cose per cui io soffrirei molto.
> Ecco diciamo che hai un modo di amare particolare.


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao e benvenuto!


Avete provato con gli specchi?
Non è una provocazione... forse solo una domanda ingenua...


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè Saro, mica sei il primo con questa fantasia...
E visto che ce l'avete in due... per vedere se è solo fantasia o anche desiderio andate di comune accordo in un club prive, uno dei tanti vicini a voi e provate. Grandi siete grandi, quindi sapete a cosa andate incontro.
Al limite se l'approccio al momento opportuno vi disgusta, avete solo perso i soldi del biglietto d'ingresso.


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

ciao e grazie del benvenuto, si abbiamo provato con gli specchi e soprattutto ho fatto molte foto per eccitarci insieme
e un paio di volte è uscita senza mutandine




lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> 
> 
> Avete provato con gli specchi?
> Non è una provocazione... forse solo una domanda ingenua...


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> ciao e grazie del benvenuto, si abbiamo provato con gli specchi e soprattutto ho fatto molte foto per eccitarci insieme
> e un paio di volte è uscita senza mutandine


Beh, state un pezzo avanti... 
Se lei condivideva con te questo prima, non vedo perché non lo farebbe adesso... magari è lì che si chiede il perché tu non vuoi più...


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

*ma anche no*



danny ha detto:


> Vabbè Saro, mica sei il primo con questa fantasia...
> E visto che ce l'avete in due... per vedere se è solo fantasia o anche desiderio andate di comune accordo in un club prive, uno dei tanti vicini a voi e provate. Grandi siete grandi, quindi sapete a cosa andate incontro.
> Al limite se l'approccio al momento opportuno vi disgusta, avete solo perso i soldi del biglietto d'ingresso.


è come se offrissi una vodka doppia liscia ad un astemio.   i priveè sono una cosa affrontabile solo per una coppia collaudata in un certo tipo di pratiche.

A Saro e sua moglie serve un approccio più graduale.   proprio perchè devono capire se veramente è un tipo di rapporto che sanno gestire


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A pater familias... vedi de fa er bravo
> 
> Con affetto, Princy



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

:bacio:


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> ciao e grazie del benvenuto, si abbiamo provato con gli specchi e soprattutto ho fatto molte foto per eccitarci insieme
> e un paio di volte è uscita senza mutandine


comincia col riproporgli queste cose,specialmente se tua moglie può ancora permettersi mini molto mini.


arrivarci per gradi al discorso che t'interessa....dalle il tempo di desiderarlo


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è come se offrissi una vodka doppia liscia ad un astemio.   i priveè sono una cosa affrontabile solo per una coppia collaudata in un certo tipo di pratiche.
> 
> A Saro e sua moglie serve un approccio più graduale.   proprio perchè devono capire se veramente è un tipo di rapporto che sanno gestire



Non lo so, come lo vedi un approccio graduale?
Uno beccato sui siti di incontri?
Uhm... poi ti becchi il maniaco...
Boh, la cosa la vedo comunque rischiosa.
Forse in un grande club prive dove si può anche solo ballare e non fare nulla e sei in mezzo a tanta gente, vi sono meno rischi per l'incolumità e per la privacy. Non lo so, parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per racconti di amici.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> ciao e grazie del benvenuto, si abbiamo provato con gli specchi e soprattutto ho fatto molte foto per eccitarci insieme
> e un paio di volte è uscita senza mutandine



Vabbè (2) ma questa roba la facciamo anche noi... quel minimo di esibizionismo che dà un po' di pepe... ma da questo a evocare un tradimento... siamo su un altro piano, non è più giocare in due. Anche a livello emotivo, le cose cambiano.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> ciao e grazie del benvenuto, si abbiamo provato con gli specchi e soprattutto ho fatto molte foto per eccitarci insieme
> e un paio di volte è uscita senza mutandine[/QUOTE]
> 
> capirai........


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

il privè che dici tu potrebbe essere un idea ma ne conosci di privè così




danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, come lo vedi un approccio graduale?
> Uno beccato sui siti di incontri?
> Uhm... poi ti becchi il maniaco...
> Boh, la cosa la vedo comunque rischiosa.
> Forse in un grande club prive dove si può anche solo ballare e non fare nulla e sei in mezzo a tanta gente, vi sono meno rischi per l'incolumità e per la privacy. Non lo so, parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per racconti di amici.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> saro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao e grazie del benvenuto, si abbiamo provato con gli specchi e soprattutto ho fatto molte foto per eccitarci insieme
> ...


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> il privè che dici tu potrebbe essere un idea ma ne conosci di privè così



Internet è pieno di recensioni e indirizzi. Prova a fare una ricerca.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, come lo vedi un approccio graduale?
> Uno beccato sui siti di incontri?
> Uhm... poi ti becchi il maniaco...
> Boh, la cosa la vedo comunque rischiosa.
> Forse in un grande club prive dove si può anche solo ballare e non fare nulla e sei in mezzo a tanta gente, vi sono meno rischi per l'incolumità e per la privacy. Non lo so, parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per racconti di amici.


per approccio graduale s'intende conoscere qualcuno che attragga entrambi,sia pure in modo diverso.

dev'essere ovviamente uno che faccia "sangue" alla moglie ma che al contempo sappia come gestire il marito,senza incutere il timore che il gioco travalichi l'ambito del gioco.

Per strano che possa sembrare,dev'essere una persona con cui Saro possa parlare tranquillamente di calcio o di vacanze o di quel che l'è.

I siti d'incontri vanno evitati (quasi) sempre proprio per il rischio che paventi tu.   I priveè sono luoghi dove si presuppone tu vada perchè conosci già le regole del gioco.

Insomma io suggerirei a Saro di lasciare inizialmente scegliere alla moglie con chi andare.   dandole modo di frequentarlo da sola...in modo non sessuale.    Come fidanzatini adolescenti o quasi.

Per questo Saro e la moglie ne devono parlare diffusamente,perchè dev'essere chiaro ad entrambi che tipo di uomo vogliono introdurre nel loro gioco.    e che tipo di coinvolgimento deve avere Saro nel gioco.

Spero di essermi spiegato


----------



## saro (28 Febbraio 2014)

grazie Perplesso la soluzione che indichi per me sarebbe molto eccitante, in quanto mi ecciterebbe di più sapere da lei o da lui piuttosto che essere presente o tantomeno essere partecipe





perplesso ha detto:


> per approccio graduale s'intende conoscere qualcuno che attragga entrambi,sia pure in modo diverso.
> 
> dev'essere ovviamente uno che faccia "sangue" alla moglie ma che al contempo sappia come gestire il marito,senza incutere il timore che il gioco travalichi l'ambito del gioco.
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> grazie Perplesso la soluzione che indichi per me sarebbe molto eccitante, in quanto mi ecciterebbe di più sapere da lei o da lui piuttosto che essere presente o tantomeno essere partecipe


ricordati di andarci piano però.    è un gioco delicato.   dove è facile farsi male.  dovete essere scrupolosi nel rispettare le regole che vi darete,entrambi


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso *e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri* poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Una cosa è la fantasia, un'altra la realtà. Hai pensato se preferiresti qualcuno che conosci o uno sconosciuto?


----------



## Gian (28 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè Saro, mica sei il primo con questa fantasia...
> E visto che ce l'avete in due... per vedere se è solo fantasia o anche desiderio andate di comune accordo in un club prive, uno dei tanti vicini a voi e provate. Grandi siete grandi, quindi sapete a cosa andate incontro.
> Al limite se l'approccio al momento opportuno vi disgusta, avete solo perso i soldi del biglietto d'ingresso.


Danny lo sai che spesso sono d'accordo con te,
ma questo è veramente un consiglio del kaiser.
Non hanno mai fatto cose di questo genere, non si sa come la potrebbe prendere
lei, se a ceffoni o cacciandolo di casa, e tu li mandi in coppia in un posto che al
90% risulta piuttosto squallido ?
Cavolo, stiamo dicendo di buttarsi col paracadute a uno che se la fa addosso sulla giostrina per bimbi.

se proprio dovessi dare un consiglio, proporrei al Saro, fantasista della trasgressione,
di recarsi da un bravo sessuologo o terapista di coppia, mano nella mano con la signora
e ivi giunto farsi una bella chiacchieratina. Lì ti spiegheranno le famose parafilie e gli sfasci
che creano nelle coppie, se non sapute affrontare ovvero se affrontate con mezzi
tecnici inadeguati.
Esistono, peraltro, situazioni particolari in cui la "cosa" funziona, ma in persone opportunamente
attrezzate sul piano psico-emozionale, e mi riferisco soprattutto alle signore. 
Coppie granitiche, tanto per capirci.

mio parere


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordati di andarci piano però.    è un gioco delicato.   dove è facile farsi male.  dovete essere scrupolosi nel rispettare le regole che vi darete,entrambi



Lui sta facendo i conti senza aver parlato con la moglie, una cosa è viaggiare di fantasia, altra fare i fatti.

Potrebbe ritrovarsi le valigie sul pianerottolo.


----------



## Gian (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui sta facendo i conti senza aver parlato con la moglie, una cosa è viaggiare di fantasia, altra fare i fatti.
> 
> Potrebbe ritrovarsi le valigie sul pianerottolo.


:up:
mi piace moltissimo il _potrebbe._
Potrebbe succedere di tutto, più che altro.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> :up:
> mi piace moltissimo il _potrebbe._
> Potrebbe succedere di tutto, più che altro.



Se lo proponesse a me 'seriamente'  mio marito finirebbe  in strada anche senza le valigie.


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui sta facendo i conti senza aver parlato con la moglie, una cosa è viaggiare di fantasia, altra fare i fatti.
> 
> Potrebbe ritrovarsi le valigie sul pianerottolo.


Sì, ma lui racconta che qualcosa del genere, negli anni passati, l'hanno fatta, almeno in forma teorica. Quindi non credo che la moglie caschi proprio dal pero.

:smile:

Mi piace il binomio: viaggiare con la fantasia e ritrovarsi con le valigie sul pianerottolo...


----------



## Gian (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se lo proponesse a me 'seriamente'  *mio marito* finirebbe  in strada anche senza le valigie.



:mexican::rotfl:


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> :up:
> mi piace moltissimo il _potrebbe._
> *Potrebbe succedere di tutto, più che altro.*


Concordo.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> :mexican::rotfl:



L'altro non ci penserebbe neppure con la fantasia, storia 'leggera e romantica'.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


Diglielo. Trova il coraggio e fallo.
Arrivo un pó tardi nella discussione ma a parte ( immagino) le facili ironie di cui ti avranno sicuramente omaggiato, spero che ti abbiano anche dato lo stesso mio consiglio.
É una cosa che avete già condiviso e che a lei piaceva.
Che ne sai che non ci pensi pure lei come una cosa tutta vostra?
Ora continuo a leggere.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Danny lo sai che spesso sono d'accordo con te,
> ma questo è veramente un consiglio del kaiser.
> Non hanno mai fatto cose di questo genere, non si sa come la potrebbe prendere
> lei, se a ceffoni o cacciandolo di casa, e tu li mandi in coppia in un posto che al
> ...


Ma io infatti non credo molto a questa storia come è stata raccontata.
Non so, a me sembra molta fantasia di Saro e poca di coppia.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diglielo. Trova il coraggio e fallo.
> Arrivo un pó tardi nella discussione ma a parte ( immagino) le facili ironie di cui ti avranno sicuramente omaggiato, spero che ti abbiano anche dato lo stesso mio consiglio.
> É una cosa che avete già condiviso e che a lei piaceva.
> Che ne sai che non ci pensi pure lei come una cosa tutta vostra?
> Ora continuo a leggere.



O  io ho capito male o loro hanno condiviso solo fantasie.

Lui vorrebbe ricominciare ma fa i conti da solo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è come se offrissi una vodka doppia liscia ad un astemio.   i priveè sono una cosa affrontabile solo per una coppia collaudata in un certo tipo di pratiche.
> 
> A Saro e sua moglie serve un approccio più graduale.   proprio perchè devono capire se veramente è un tipo di rapporto che sanno gestire


meno male che ci hai pensato tu...
Stavo già rabbrividendo al pensiero di sti due in un privé.



Paura i privé


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> per approccio graduale s'intende conoscere qualcuno che attragga entrambi,sia pure in modo diverso.
> 
> dev'essere ovviamente uno che faccia "sangue" alla moglie ma che al contempo sappia come gestire il marito,senza incutere il timore che il gioco travalichi l'ambito del gioco.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O  io ho capito male o loro hanno condiviso solo fantasie.
> 
> Lui vorrebbe ricominciare ma fa i conti da solo.


Esatto. Solo fantasie e vibratori extralarge per rendere piú reale il tutto.
che ne sa lui che anche lei magari...forse non gliene ha parlato perché temeva di trovarsi lei con le valige sul pianerottolo.
Sono una romantica lo so.
Ne parleranno, avranno le stesse fantasie e decideranno di intraprendere questo viaggio insieme.
Felici e contenti i per sempre


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Che societa' di debosciati smidollati.....e poi ce lamentamo...


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. Solo fantasie *e vibratori extralarge *per rendere piú reale il tutto.
> che ne sa lui che anche lei magari...forse non gliene ha parlato perché temeva di trovarsi lei con le valige sul pianerottolo.
> Sono una romantica lo so.
> Ne parleranno, avranno le stesse fantasie e decideranno di intraprendere questo viaggio insieme.
> Felici e contenti i per sempre



Questa mi era sfuggita, ora vado a rileggere, comunque sembra avessero perso anche solo l'abitudine alle fantasie, che non costano niente e non fanno male.  
Quindi trovo strano che uno arrivi qui senza parlarne con la moglie, mah....non sarei mai arrivata in un forum sul tradimento solo per fantasie erotiche su mio marito. Io.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questa mi era sfuggita, ora vado a rileggere, comunque sembra avessero perso anche solo l'abitudine alle fantasie, che non costano niente e non fanno male.
> Quindi trovo strano che uno arrivi qui senza parlarne con la moglie, mah....non sarei mai arrivata in un forum sul tradimento solo per fantasie erotiche su mio marito. Io.


fantasia erotica su tuo marito?...

l'impalamento vale?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> per approccio graduale s'intende conoscere qualcuno che attragga entrambi,sia pure in modo diverso.
> 
> dev'essere ovviamente uno che faccia "sangue" alla moglie ma che al contempo sappia come gestire il marito,senza incutere il timore che il gioco travalichi l'ambito del gioco.
> 
> ...


Maremma zucchina


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma zucchina


piu' maiala me sa...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> piu' maiala me sa...


Orsù sono una signora :mrgreen: maremma maiala appunto :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

...ma lo sanno pure nel terzo mondo, che dietro queste fantasie erotiche
...si nasconde una potente omosessualità latente e inconscia.

il tipo vuole vedere e partecipare all'ingroppamento delle mogliera,
 ma in realtà vorrebbe starci lui a novanta gradi!!!

non sia mai scappi qualcosa...
scommetto che si depila tutto.


----------



## Gian (28 Febbraio 2014)

ahahahahaha 
spider !!! 



ahahahah :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma lo sanno pure nel terzo mondo, che dietro queste fantasie erotiche
> ...si nasconde una potente omosessualità latente e inconscia.
> 
> il tipo vuole* vedere e partecipare *all'ingroppamento delle mogliera,
> ...



Vedere e/o partecipare NON è più fantasia.

Fantasia è, se c'è,  quando in un letto ci sono solo ed esclusivamente due persone e niente altro e nessun altro.


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vedere e/o partecipare NON è più fantasia.
> 
> Fantasia è, se c'è,  quando in un letto ci sono solo ed esclusivamente due persone e niente altro e nessun altro.


ma quanto sei categorica!!!

la fantasia solo con due??? certo la meglio...
ma non la sola.
però diciamo le cose con chiarezza.
 bisogna capire l'esigenze, i pruriti... le voglie.
molti uomini amano ad esempio la stimolazione anale,
 con un dito, con una bella zucchina!!!
alcuni trascendono...pensano ad un altro uomo nel letto.
se ti limiti a guardare, lo sai, è quello,
ma se partecipi, sai pure  che ti ritrovi con un cazzo nel culo...
e sai che non ti dispiacerebbe!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quanto sei categorica!!!
> 
> la fantasia solo con due??? certo la meglio...
> ma non la sola.
> ...



Hahahahaha la zucchina nel culo mi mancava!!!


Spidy sei un maiale anche tu!!! Oink oink!


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hahahahaha la zucchina nel culo mi mancava!!!
> 
> 
> Spidy sei un maiale anche tu!!! Oink oink!


ma non c'è niente di male... 
cari amici, dicono stimoli efficacemente la prostata... per non parlare del settimo Karma.
io non ti nego che ho provato... volevo capire cosa si sentisse,
ma faceva un male boia, non ci sono riuscito...
forse era troppo grossa????

comunque volevo dire che le fantasie sono infinite... 
basta guardarle in faccia e dargli un nome.
questo c'ha voglia di pannocchione!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente di male...
> cari amici, dicono stimoli efficacemente la prostata... per non parlare del settimo Karma.
> io non ti nego che ho provato... volevo capire cosa si sentisse,
> ma feceva un male boia, non ci sono riuscito...
> ...


Ma proprio una zucchina? Prova con un vibratorino piccino per un culetto d'oro e d'amore


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente di male...
> cari amici, dicono stimoli efficacemente la prostata... per non parlare del settimo Karma.
> io non ti nego che ho provato... volevo capire cosa si sentisse,
> ma faceva un male boia, non ci sono riuscito...
> ...



Ma poi che è il settimo Karma? Non era il settimo Chakra?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente di male...
> cari amici, dicono stimoli efficacemente la prostata... per non parlare del settimo Karma.
> io non ti nego che ho provato... volevo capire cosa si sentisse,
> ma faceva un male boia, non ci sono riuscito...
> ...


ma pensa, te lo stavo per chiedere....:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

E poi il settimo Chakra non è in testa? Come si fa a stimolarlo con una zucchina nel culo?


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma proprio una zucchina? Prova con un vibratorino piccino per un culetto d'oro e d'amore


dici che dovrei comprare uno????
noooooooooo!!!
quando ho provato, era d'estate, solo in casa, ho aperto il frigo e...
ho preso un poco di burro...
tutta robbbbbba genuina, dalla terra!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dici che dovrei comprare uno????
> noooooooooo!!!
> quando ho provato, era d'estate, solo in casa, ho aperto il frigo e...
> ho preso un poco di burro...
> tutta robbbbbba genuina, dalla terra!!!!


Hai fatto tutto da solo?

ma davvero, un vibratorino piccolino, per iniziare... Forse è meglio... Poi pensa se la zucchina ti si rompe dentro! È un casino!


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E poi il settimo Chakra non è in testa? Come si fa a stimolarlo con una zucchina nel culo?


hai ragione, ghakra..e nonkarma, quello è un altra cosa?
vero?
confondo sempre, sarà che queste filosofie orientali,
 per me trovano il tempo che trovano, a non so.
mai veramente interessato...come un occhio esterno.
comunque il settimo dovrebbe essere quello della sessualità, situato,
 in mezzo ai genitali, più precisamente tra la vagina e l'ano.


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hai fatto tutto da solo?
> 
> ma davvero, un vibratorino piccolino, per iniziare... Forse è meglio... Poi pensa se la zucchina ti si rompe dentro! È un casino!



e che mi dovevo far aiutare dal dottore????


comunque, ho solo provato, niente di più...
non ci provare!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai ragione, ghakra..e nonkarma, quello è un altra cosa?
> vero?
> confondo sempre, sarà che queste filosofie orientali,
> per me trovano il tempo che trovano, a non so.
> ...



Azz quante ne sai... Vedi mi dicono tutti che sono la regina delle zoccole e invece sono una pivellina, non so niente io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e che mi dovevo far aiutare dal dottore????
> 
> 
> comunque, ho solo provato, niente di più...
> non ci provare!!!


No grazie, terrò presente...



Paura


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Azz quante ne sai... Vedi mi dicono tutti che sono la regina delle zoccole e invece sono una pivellina, non so niente io


dicono che se massaggi, la zona in questione...mentre...ti occupi di altre cose...
è tutta un altra storia.
hai mai sentito parlare del cunnilingus a tre mani????


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dicono che se massaggi, la zona in questione...mentre...ti occupi di altre cose...
> è tutta un altra storia.
> hai mai sentito parlare del cunnilingus a tre mani????



A tre mani??? No, mai! Vedi che non so un cazzo, altro che regina delle zoccole


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma pensa, te lo stavo per chiedere....:rotfl:



sei arrivato tardi...come gli anziani.
lo ho già detto io.

magari mi potevi chiedere quanto era grossa!!!!

deficente che sei...ti fai scappare pure le battute!!!:unhappy:

senti,
 ma alla pensione, ci sei arrivato o manca poco, poco...


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2014)

Ma per me questo qui... è un segaiolo.
Sarà che ne ho beccati tanti, sulle spiagge nudiste, di tutte le tipologie, da quelli che ti si fingono amici a quelli che ti si piazzano a due metri vista patata, a quelli che se lo prendono in mano... e quanto mi fanno incazzare... fino a quelli che arrivano sui forum di naturismo e hanno sempre la moglie che si vergogna e chiedono consigli su come convincerla, dove andare... all'inizio ci caschi, li consigli, poi non vedi né uno né l'altro... e capisci, fino a quelli che quando mia moglie metteva l'annuncio per cercare lavoro si fingevano imprenditori e mentre chiedevano informazioni al telefono si masturbavano, beccati anche questi.... sarò diffidente, ma... di falegnami in giro ce ne sono tanti, e tutti sempre con una moglie a cui non sanno come chiedere una cosa...
Magari non è il caso di Saro (nick che ricordo su un forum naturista...), ma alcune cose mi lasciano perplesso.
Una fantasia come questa... due individui adulti... prima di venire in un forum a chiedere "come realizzarla", nella coppia ne dovrebbero già avere parlato, cioè, non stiamo parlando di ventenni.... ma di gente matura, di coppie mature... qui si passa dalle foto di nudo e le uscite senza mutande, o i vibratori, i soliti giochetti a due, a lui che vuole godere nel vedere uscire la donna, la propria donna, con un altro????
Neanche vuole iniziare con uno scambio di coppia, o copulando davanti agli altri... ma con la donna, la sua donna, che esce e amoreggia senza di lui con un altro.
Sarà che a me venire a conoscenza che mia moglie aveva una storia fuori mi ha fatto stare male, ma io non lo capisco, non lo capisco proprio: questa è una fantasia da seghe, nient'altro. C'è troppo stacco tra i giochetti di coppia che fanno anche gli adolescenti a questa fantasia rischiosa, perché non comprende la portata dei sentimenti. Qui, in questo thread i sentimenti non sembrano esistere... ma di che coppia stiamo parlando? Di una donna-oggetto o di una donna amata?
Riguardo al club privè... qui a Milano dalle mie parti ce n'è uno http://www.fashionclubprive.it dove certe sere vanno centinaia di persone, il Fashion,  è quasi una discoteca, se questi sono davvero una coppia si trovano un locale così, ballano un po' e poi valutano insieme se è il caso di combinare qualcosa, altrimenti se ne stanno buonini e concludono la serata loro due da soli come sono entrati.
Oppure si organizzano una vacanzina a Cap d'Adge, dove tra spiaggia e locali possono divertirsi quanto vogliono senza problemi, anche se sono alle prime armi... hanno iniziato tutti così, scambisti e esibizionisti. Conosco degli amici (pochi a dire il vero, ma sulle spiagge naturiste trovi anche loro oltre a coppie e famiglie con sessualità più tradizionale) che fanno così, sono coppie la cui sessualità viene vissuta in questa maniera. Non c'è problema, basta esserne consapevoli e rispettarsi l'un altro, e le esperienze possono anche essere gratificanti per entrambi.
Ma prima di finire su un forum a chiedere lumi su come fare... bisogna parlarne con la consorte... e magari interrogarsi anche sui sentimenti che si provano per lei... che non fa mai male. 
Sempre se questa donna c'è veramente.
Chiusa la parentesi dei dubbi, passo ai consigli.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei *molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero ver*i poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...



Hai raccontato una fantasia: l'uso di falli è frequente nelle coppie, sex toy, giochettini etc.
E se a questi abbini una fantasia ti trovi a recitare una parte, magari la tua donna si sentiva più libera di eccitarsi nella parte della "troia" (scusa la parola), per varie ragioni che conosci meglio tu, e tu a possederla in questa sua veste. Passare dalla fantasia all'applicazione della stessa non è un processo automatico.
Hai segnali da parte di lei che saprebbe affrontare e gestire tale situazione?
Prova a far cadere l'argomento, così per caso, magari raccontando di qualcuno che "fa" già queste cose e le ha raccontate a te. Vedi come la prende. 
Anche mia moglie ha recitato la parte della "pornostar", ci siamo pure girati un filmetto e altri piccoli svaghi... un po' di pepe devi metterlo nella storia...  però... finché si è in due... questa cosa ha un valore... 
Anche vagheggiare qualcosa in più è un pizzico di pepe che metti nella storia, ma un conto è fantasticare di andare con una sconosciuto, o fare un'orgia a tre, un altro è trovarsi in mezzo a tale situazione... Non so se capisci... tua donna non è un robot ai tuoi comandi e non sai come potrebbe reagire... è un rischio non da poco, per te, per la coppia... ragionaci sopra... e magari comincia in maniera molto graduale, ancora di più... prendi una di quelle spiagge nudiste un po' equivoche... proponile di frequentarle... su internet ne trovi parecchie... vicino a Milano c'è Vigevano, per dire... saggia le sue risposte... come la prende... non forzarla, però, mai.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per me questo qui... è un segaiolo.
> Sarà che ne ho beccati tanti, sulle spiagge nudiste, di tutte le tipologie, da quelli che ti si fingono amici a quelli che ti si piazzano a due metri vista patata, a quelli che se lo prendono in mano... e quanto mi fanno incazzare... fino a quelli che arrivano sui forum di naturismo e hanno sempre la moglie che si vergogna e chiedono consigli su come convincerla, dove andare... all'inizio ci caschi, li consigli, poi non vedi né uno né l'altro... e capisci, fino a quelli che quando mia moglie metteva l'annuncio per cercare lavoro si fingevano imprenditori e mentre chiedevano informazioni al telefono si masturbavano, beccati anche questi.... sarò diffidente, ma... di falegnami in giro ce ne sono tanti, e tutti sempre con una moglie a cui non sanno come chiedere una cosa...
> Magari non è il caso di Saro (nick che ricordo su un forum naturista...), ma alcune cose mi lasciano perplesso.
> Una fantasia come questa... due individui adulti... prima di venire in un forum a chiedere "come realizzarla", nella coppia ne dovrebbero già avere parlato, cioè, non stiamo parlando di ventenni.... ma di gente matura, di coppie mature... qui si passa dalle foto di nudo e le uscite senza mutande, o i vibratori, i soliti giochetti a due, a lui che vuole godere nel vedere uscire la donna, la propria donna, con un altro????
> ...


Danny..niente di personale giuro. Vorrei leggerti ma non ci riesco mai.
Ma un post che non va oltre le 10 righe non ce la fai a scriverlo? 

Buscopann


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Danny..niente di personale giuro. Vorrei leggerti ma non ci riesco mai.
> Ma un post che non va oltre le 10 righe non ce la fai a scriverlo?
> 
> Buscopann


Sì. Questo.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Questo.


Questo infatti l'ho letto :smile:

Buscopann


----------



## MK (1 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai ragione, ghakra..e nonkarma, quello è un altra cosa?
> vero?
> confondo sempre, sarà che queste filosofie orientali,
> per me trovano il tempo che trovano, a non so.
> ...



Ahahahah no è il primo chakra tesoro


----------



## Sterminator (1 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ahahahah no è il primo chakra tesoro


Non essere crudele....gia' e' rimasto traumatizzato dall'auto-sodomizzazione co' la zucchina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma come cazzo se fa' dico io?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate il titolo provocatorio della mia discussione, ma non ho trovato una sintesi migliore a quello che voglio confessare.  probabilmente sono nel portale sbagliato per confessare questo mio desiderio ma navigando ho trovato questo e così mi sono iscritto.
> Mi chiamo Francesco ho 48 anni e sono sposato con Sara che ne ha 45 lei è una donna molto attraente e sono certo che mi sia fedele, nonostante questo da sempre sono eccitato al pensiero che lei mi tradisca è un chiodo fisso che non mi abbandona vorrei vederla o anche solo saperla tra le braccia di un altro uomo, ho condiviso questo mio desiderio con lei molti anni fa da fidanzati nei momenti in cui facevamo sesso e lei sembrava eccitata al punto che facevamo uso di falli finti immaginando che fossero veri poi con la routine, i figli, ecc non ne abbiamo più parlato ed ora non trovo il coraggio di parlargliene. vorrei da voi dei consigli, dei suggerimenti su come affrontare questo mio desiderio e se posso risponderò alle domande che mi chiederete.
> 
> ...


 Non ho ben capito....vuoi essere cornificato?


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Non ho ben capito*....vuoi essere cornificato?


Invece hai capito benissimo

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito....vuoi essere cornificato?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Eli sei unica!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

Cmq se vuoi esser cornificato e poi sapere i particolari,ho il numero del mio ex. Fammi sapere!!


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cmq se vuoi esser cornificato e poi sapere i particolari,ho il numero del mio ex. Fammi sapere!!



...spiega meglio,
 please!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cmq se vuoi esser cornificato e poi sapere i particolari,ho il numero del mio ex. Fammi sapere!!


tu cmq te devi esse na' kazzara matricolata...

avrai 23 anni si' ma pe' gamba...confessa...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu cmq te devi esse na' kazzara matricolata...
> 
> avrai 23 anni si' ma pe' gamba...confessa...


ohhhh finalmente uno che me ne da di più!!! ohh!!

qui tutti a dire "vista la tua giovane età"- "sei ancora giovane e non puoi capire"

diglielo un pò!!! c'ho l'animo da 46enne e il fisico da 23enne...

ho scoperto l'elisir di giovinezza... non ve lo dico :ar:

 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...spiega meglio,
> please!!!!!


sei interessato anche tu?? :carneval:


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sei interessato anche tu?? :carneval:



no, semplicemente non ho capito.
era ossessionato dai particolari come molti dei traditi oppure 
lo eri tu.


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Invece hai capito benissimo
> 
> Buscopann


 Si ma non è chiaro, vuole essere cornificato e avere il dubbio, oppure vuole essere partecipe del gioco.
Nel senso vuole sapere ma non sapere oppure vuole sapere e sapere...
Mi gira la testa....



Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Eli sei unica!


Ma che ho fatto? :mexican: :mexican:
Sono un angelo :santarellina:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma non è chiaro, vuole essere cornificato e avere il dubbio, oppure vuole essere partecipe del gioco.
> Nel senso vuole sapere ma non sapere oppure vuole sapere e sapere...
> Mi gira la testa....
> 
> ...


L'importante è partecipare.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, semplicemente non ho capito.
> era ossessionato dai particolari come molti dei traditi oppure
> lo eri tu.


No macche. Nessun gioco erotico. 
Quello mi tradi. Poi fu scoperto ed ebbe la splendida idea di raccontare i particolari non richiesti.:unhappy:  Per cui può tornare utile all'utente.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma non è chiaro, vuole essere cornificato e avere il dubbio, oppure vuole essere partecipe del gioco.
> Nel senso vuole sapere ma non sapere oppure vuole sapere e sapere...
> Mi gira la testa....
> 
> ...


Vuole sapere che la moglie è nella stanza di là col ganzo a farsi riasfaltare entrambi i canali mentre Saro sta in salotto a vedere la partita.

Poi mentre ascolta i commenti del post partita, vuole che la moglie gli faccia un sunto


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vuole sapere che la moglie è nella stanza di là col ganzo a farsi riasfaltare entrambi i canali mentre Saro sta in salotto a vedere la partita.
> 
> Poi mentre ascolta i commenti del post partita, vuole che la moglie gli faccia un sunto



Certo che il mondo è strano, chi esamina tutto con la lente di ingrandimento, chi spera ci sia qualcuno che fa il lavoro sporco per lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che il mondo è strano, chi esamina tutto con la lente di ingrandimento, chi spera ci sia qualcuno che fa il lavoro sporco per lui.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (3 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'importante è partecipare.


hai ragione, allora do il mio contributo.

Ascolta, leggi qua tizio che hai aperto il 3d (mi sfugge il nome...), ti do un'idea. Fatevi un week end fuori, prendete camere separate ma vicine, fate finta di non conoscervi e osserva lei che civetta con un altro (ovviamente se lei fosse d'accordo). Se dovesse salirti la rogna, la porti in camera e la trombi, se dovesse salirti la libido la fai portare in camera e tromba, mentre ti spari una sega con l'orecchio poggiato al muro e poi te la trombi. 
In ogni caso a tua moglie andrebbe di culo...ops, meglio di no che questo poi cambia colore. :condom:


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

Ciao e grazie del messaggio, non avrei problemi a darti ragione, ma non sono omosessuale e non mi depilo, la mia fantasia erotica è quella che ho scritto.




Spider ha detto:


> ...ma lo sanno pure nel terzo mondo, che dietro queste fantasie erotiche
> ...si nasconde una potente omosessualità latente e inconscia.
> 
> il tipo vuole vedere e partecipare all'ingroppamento delle mogliera,
> ...


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

ciao,
come ho scritto sono venuto su questo forum proprio per confessare questo desiderio trasgressivo che pervade molti momenti della mia vita (ti confesso che è anche piacevole eseere eccitati in continuazione in quanto ogni volta che ci penso mi eccito) sono poi venuto sul forum per chiedere consigli su come affrontare la cosa con lei, e, dalle numerose risposte che mi state dando vi ringrazio! mi state aiutando.





disincantata ha detto:


> Questa mi era sfuggita, ora vado a rileggere, comunque sembra avessero perso anche solo l'abitudine alle fantasie, che non costano niente e non fanno male.
> Quindi trovo strano che uno arrivi qui senza parlarne con la moglie, mah....non sarei mai arrivata in un forum sul tradimento solo per fantasie erotiche su mio marito. Io.


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

Grazie Tebe,
sarebbe l'epilogo che sogno!




Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. Solo fantasie e vibratori extralarge per rendere piú reale il tutto.
> che ne sa lui che anche lei magari...forse non gliene ha parlato perché temeva di trovarsi lei con le valige sul pianerottolo.
> Sono una romantica lo so.
> Ne parleranno, avranno le stesse fantasie e decideranno di intraprendere questo viaggio insieme.
> Felici e contenti i per sempre


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie del messaggio, non avrei problemi a darti ragione, ma non sono omosessuale e non mi depilo, la mia fantasia erotica è quella che ho scritto.



allora il problema è un altro.

Freddy Mercury, non si depilava  e portava i baffoni...eppure!!!
hai mai letto delle sue feste private????


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

Hai ragione non cascherebbe dal pero




lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, ma lui racconta che qualcosa del genere, negli anni passati, l'hanno fatta, almeno in forma teorica. Quindi non credo che la moglie caschi proprio dal pero.
> 
> :smile:
> 
> Mi piace il binomio: viaggiare con la fantasia e ritrovarsi con le valigie sul pianerottolo...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> allora il problema è un altro.
> 
> Freddy Mercury, non si depilava  e portava i baffoni...eppure!!!
> hai mai letto delle sue feste private????


nemmeno tu le hai mai lette perche non esistono


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

preferirei con uno sconosciuto




MK ha detto:


> Una cosa è la fantasia, un'altra la realtà. Hai pensato se preferiresti qualcuno che conosci o uno sconosciuto?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> ciao,
> come ho scritto sono venuto su questo forum proprio per confessare questo desiderio trasgressivo che pervade molti momenti della mia vita (ti confesso che è anche piacevole eseere eccitati in continuazione in quanto ogni volta che ci penso mi eccito) sono poi venuto sul forum per chiedere consigli su come affrontare la cosa con lei, e, dalle numerose risposte che mi state dando vi ringrazio! mi state aiutando.


a farte le pippe?...sperem' de no, uaglio'...


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nemmeno tu le hai mai lette perche non esistono



ma che scherzi!!!
Il Mercury, come d'altronte Cary Grant...organizzavano autentiche orgie,
 con modelli e piccoli attori... 
nelle loro ville esclusive...vietata assolutamente la presenza di donne...
 tutti nudi, in giro per casa, in sauna,
 in piscina... sui campi da tennis.
una long session...
feste che durava anche tre sabti giorni.
altro che buco annerito!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

*ok ma*



saro ha detto:


> ciao,
> come ho scritto sono venuto su questo forum proprio per confessare questo desiderio trasgressivo che pervade molti momenti della mia vita (ti confesso che è anche piacevole eseere eccitati in continuazione in quanto ogni volta che ci penso mi eccito) sono poi venuto sul forum per chiedere consigli su come affrontare la cosa con lei, e, dalle numerose risposte che mi state dando vi ringrazio! mi state aiutando.


con tua moglie hai iniziato ad affrontare il discorso?


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Danny,
grazie della tua esaustiva risposta, si le seghe me le faccio e non poche e sono tutte "dedicate" alla mia fantasia, ma me le faccio in intimità e non come i casi che citavi.
ne ho parlato con mia moglie molte volte quando giocavamo in preda all'eccitazione e come ho scritto si eccitava molto. l'unica volta che ne ho parlato a mente fredda, alle mia domanda se lo farebbe davvero, mi rispose testualmente: e se poi mi piacesse? e se poi non riuscissi più a tornare indietro? questa risposta mi fece venire mille dubbi e una grande paura di perderla, questo è il vero motivo per il quale non ho il coraggio di riaffrontare la discussione. non mi interessa lo scambio di coppia, mi eccita proprio quello che scrivi sapere la mia donna che gode con un altro. Non credo sia una cosa solo da seghe lei quando le infilavo il vibratore e le chiedevo se le piacesse mi diceva che lo voleva caldo e vero e ti assicuro che si bagnava e dilatava all'istante..
grazie dei tuoi consigli al privè ci ho pensato ma ci andrò solo dopo aver parlato chiaramente con lei



danny ha detto:


> Ma per me questo qui... è un segaiolo.
> Sarà che ne ho beccati tanti, sulle spiagge nudiste, di tutte le tipologie, da quelli che ti si fingono amici a quelli che ti si piazzano a due metri vista patata, a quelli che se lo prendono in mano... e quanto mi fanno incazzare... fino a quelli che arrivano sui forum di naturismo e hanno sempre la moglie che si vergogna e chiedono consigli su come convincerla, dove andare... all'inizio ci caschi, li consigli, poi non vedi né uno né l'altro... e capisci, fino a quelli che quando mia moglie metteva l'annuncio per cercare lavoro si fingevano imprenditori e mentre chiedevano informazioni al telefono si masturbavano, beccati anche questi.... sarò diffidente, ma... di falegnami in giro ce ne sono tanti, e tutti sempre con una moglie a cui non sanno come chiedere una cosa...
> Magari non è il caso di Saro (nick che ricordo su un forum naturista...), ma alcune cose mi lasciano perplesso.
> Una fantasia come questa... due individui adulti... prima di venire in un forum a chiedere "come realizzarla", nella coppia ne dovrebbero già avere parlato, cioè, non stiamo parlando di ventenni.... ma di gente matura, di coppie mature... qui si passa dalle foto di nudo e le uscite senza mutande, o i vibratori, i soliti giochetti a due, a lui che vuole godere nel vedere uscire la donna, la propria donna, con un altro????
> ...


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

sarebbe quello che voglio, non mi interessa partecipare mi ecciterebbe molto di più sentirmi raccontare tutti i particolari



Scaredheart ha detto:


> No macche. Nessun gioco erotico.
> Quello mi tradi. Poi fu scoperto ed ebbe la splendida idea di raccontare i particolari non richiesti.:unhappy: Per cui può tornare utile all'utente.


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

Ciao, voglio sapere di essere cornificato e non voglio partecipare




Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma non è chiaro, vuole essere cornificato e avere il dubbio, oppure vuole essere partecipe del gioco.
> Nel senso vuole sapere ma non sapere oppure vuole sapere e sapere...
> Mi gira la testa....
> 
> ...


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

un w-end di trasgressione è un'ottima idea magari non proprio come lo descrivi tu ma almeno sarebbe l'occasione per confessare i miei desideri e, se fossero anche i suoi, condividere un modo per realizzarli



Eliade ha detto:


> hai ragione, allora do il mio contributo.
> 
> Ascolta, leggi qua tizio che hai aperto il 3d (mi sfugge il nome...), ti do un'idea. Fatevi un week end fuori, prendete camere separate ma vicine, fate finta di non conoscervi e osserva lei che civetta con un altro (ovviamente se lei fosse d'accordo). Se dovesse salirti la rogna, la porti in camera e la trombi, se dovesse salirti la libido la fai portare in camera e tromba, mentre ti spari una sega con l'orecchio poggiato al muro e poi te la trombi.
> In ogni caso a tua moglie andrebbe di culo...ops, meglio di no che questo poi cambia colore. :condom:


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

non ancora



perplesso ha detto:


> con tua moglie hai iniziato ad affrontare il discorso?


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao, voglio sapere di essere cornificato e non voglio partecipare



Ti regalerei volentieri le mie di corna, non mi hanno eccitata per niente.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti regalerei volentieri le mie di corna, non mi hanno eccitata per niente.


vabbe' ma nun vale, perche' te sei normale...:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> sarebbe quello che voglio, non mi interessa partecipare mi ecciterebbe molto di più sentirmi raccontare tutti i particolari


certo che le depravazioni non hanno limite.
per capirle, però bisogna calarsi nei panni giusti.
cosa spinge un uomo ad eccitarsi...ascoltando il particolare?

il particolare lo puoi usare per ricostruire o per distruggere,
 nel senso che conoscendo, decidi, valuti, analizzi,
ma di certo non ti ecciti.

La tua è una nevrosi che niente ha a che con l'amore.
te ne rendi conto?


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Ciao, voglio sapere di essere cornificato e non voglio partecipare



uh mamma.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> La tua è una nevrosi che niente ha a che con l'amore.
> te ne rendi conto?


ne sei sicuro ?


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

Grazie Tubarao!



Tubarao ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro ?


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti regalerei volentieri le mie di corna, non mi hanno eccitata per niente.


Disi, qui è una situazione totalmente ribaltata.
Capisco il tuo dolore, terrificante, ma in quel tipo di parafilia una situazione
che normalmente crea una grandissima seccatura, una grossa rabbia fino allo
sfascio del matrimonio (in certi casi), al contrario è tutta vissuta in positivo.
La cosa lo eccita, tutto qui.

è del tutto evidente che non sta scrivendo nel forum più adatto,
mi pare di aver visto qualche thread anni fa su _forum al femminile_, 
molto frequentato,
proprio di donne che chiedevano delucidazioni sui mariti che avevano simili fantasie.

NB qualcuno ha parlato di nevrosi...non credo che clinicamente sia così, di solito qui gli
strizzacervelli parlano di depravazioni, una specie di "fritto misto" fatto di voyeurismo,
sottomissione, masochismo e ....emh....omosessualità.


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Disi, qui è una situazione totalmente ribaltata.
> Capisco il tuo dolore, terrificante, ma in quel tipo di parafilia una situazione
> che normalmente crea una grandissima seccatura, una grossa rabbia fino allo
> sfascio del matrimonio (in certi casi), al contrario è tutta vissuta in positivo.
> ...


Lo so, hai ragione, però se scoprisse che la moglie lo tradisce da anni, a sua insaputa, non godrebbe per niente, anzi, sarebbe un brutto pensarla.


----------



## saro (3 Marzo 2014)

nel caso che tu mi dici se mi raccontasse tutto la perdonerei, ma so che non l'ha fatto 



disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so, hai ragione, però se scoprisse che la moglie lo tradisce da anni, a sua insaputa, non godrebbe per niente, anzi, sarebbe un brutto pensarla.


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so, hai ragione, però se scoprisse che la moglie lo tradisce da anni, a sua insaputa, non godrebbe per niente, anzi, sarebbe un brutto pensarla.



se scopre una cosa del genere, scoppia un casino in famiglia.:unhappy:
Fidati, altro che corna trasgressive. Hai voglia di fare il voyeur.


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> se scopre una cosa del genere, *scoppia un casino i*n famiglia.:unhappy:
> Fidati, altro che corna trasgressive. Hai voglia di fare il voyeur.



Ne sono convinta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> hai ragione, allora do il mio contributo.
> 
> Ascolta, leggi qua tizio che hai aperto il 3d (mi sfugge il nome...), ti do un'idea. Fatevi un week end fuori, prendete camere separate ma vicine, fate finta di non conoscervi e osserva lei che civetta con un altro (ovviamente se lei fosse d'accordo). Se dovesse salirti la rogna, la porti in camera e la trombi, se dovesse salirti la libido la fai portare in camera e tromba, mentre ti spari una sega con l'orecchio poggiato al muro e poi te la trombi.
> In ogni caso a tua moglie andrebbe di culo...ops, meglio di no che questo poi cambia colore. :condom:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saro (4 Marzo 2014)

*come ci immaginate?*

Buongiorno a tutti!
traendo spunto dalla discussione di spider, se vi va, mi piacerebbe sapere comme immaginate mia moglie e me, sarò lieto di rispondere a tutte le vostre domande


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> traendo spunto dalla discussione di spider, se vi va, mi piacerebbe sapere comme immaginate mia moglie e me, sarò lieto di rispondere a tutte le vostre domande



Tu mi sai tanto di esibizionista...


----------



## saro (4 Marzo 2014)

non so se si chiama esibizionismo, trovavo semplicemente il tread di spider divertente e per questo mi divertiva sapere come ci immaginate, ma se deve essere un problema... fa niente


danny ha detto:


> Tu mi sai tanto di esibizionista...


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> non so se si chiama esibizionismo, trovavo semplicemente il tread di spider divertente e per questo mi divertiva sapere come ci immaginate, ma se deve essere un problema... fa niente



Non è un problema, per me.
Neppure se fosse esibizionismo.
Però... è dura immaginarvi.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Allora*



saro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> traendo spunto dalla discussione di spider, se vi va, mi piacerebbe sapere comme immaginate mia moglie e me, sarò lieto di rispondere a tutte le vostre domande


Tu,uomo normale,curato 1.80 normodotato,mano moscia,sguardo viscidello,ti giri spesso a guardare il culo delle donne che ti passano davanti.Tua moglie:bella donna,voluttuosa,un pò gatta morta,mutande leggere,chiappette generose,e imene pregiudicato.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu,uomo normale,curato 1.80 normodotato,mano moscia,sguardo viscidello,ti giri spesso a guardare il culo delle donne che ti passano davanti.Tua moglie:bella donna,voluttuosa,un pò gatta morta,mutande leggere,chiappette generose,e imene pregiudicato.


e io?  come mi immagini tu a me?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> e io?  come mi immagini tu a me?


Candy candy con una bella quinta.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Candy candy con una bella quinta.


mon deu............
cosi banale....?
io?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*No*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> mon deu............
> cosi banale....?
> io?


Candy banale?Ma quando mai,piccola e dolce.


----------



## Spider (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro ?


assolutamente.
almeno con l'amore classico.
e comunque bisognerrebbe risolvere o almeno conoscere bene cosa ci spinge verso gli altri.
chiaro che è solo un percepire, ma di questo ne prendi atto.
il processo in sè, è poco chiaro.
chiaro sulla carta, poco trasparente nelle preposizioni...
cosa spinge ad amare questa donna?
il fatto che lo faccia o immagini che lo faccia con altri?
sembra poco, molto poco.


----------



## saro (4 Marzo 2014)

bravo! hai indovinato molto:
sono un po più alto di 1,80, no mano moscia, no sguardo viscidello il resto sia per me che per lei è centrato!



oscuro ha detto:


> Tu,uomo normale,curato 1.80 normodotato,mano moscia,sguardo viscidello,ti giri spesso a guardare il culo delle donne che ti passano davanti.Tua moglie:bella donna,voluttuosa,un pò gatta morta,mutande leggere,chiappette generose,e imene pregiudicato.


----------



## saro (4 Marzo 2014)

castana 1,65 seno prosperoso, fondoschiena leggermente generoso ma fisico proporzionato occhi sul verde 




miss caciotta ha detto:


> e io?  come mi immagini tu a me?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> castana 1,65 seno prosperoso, fondoschiena leggermente generoso ma fisico proporzionato occhi sul verde


Togliendo 9 cm ci sei


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Togliendo 9 cm ci sei


Se canti bene......abbiamo Kylie Minogue


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se canti bene......abbiamo Kylie Minogue



quel cesso-mignottone cosmico???
tuba...grazie eh......grazie tante.....


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quel cesso-mignottone cosmico???
> tuba...grazie eh......grazie tante.....


Si sarà immignotita negli ultimi anni forse, ma io me la ricordavo molto gnocca


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si sarà immignotita negli ultimi anni forse, ma io me la ricordavo molto gnocca


lo ero anche io da giovane


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Togliendo 9 cm ci sei


ma ce fosse na' racchia in giro dico io...tutte bòne...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Sarò*



saro ha detto:


> bravo! hai indovinato molto:
> sono un po più alto di 1,80, no mano moscia, no sguardo viscidello il resto sia per me che per lei è centrato!


Il mago oscuro...che mago sarebbe?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mago oscuro...che mago sarebbe?


D'esse mago sei mago, pero' te scordi sempre d'aggiunge le corna ai cm.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se canti bene......abbiamo Kylie Minogue


Kylie Minogue canta bene? e da quando?


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Kylie Minogue canta bene? e da quando?


:rofl:

Quoto!

:smile:


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Kylie Minogue canta bene? e da quando?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Marzo 2014)

Ci sono dei duetti con Nick Cave che non sono niente male, ad esempio.
Non comprerei mai un suo CD, ma non cambio neanche stazione alla radio qualora beccassi una sua canzone.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Marzo 2014)

meglio i truceboys


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> meglio i truceboys


fanno hahare...


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono dei duetti con Nick Cave che non sono niente male, ad esempio.
> Non comprerei mai un suo CD, ma non cambio neanche stazione alla radio qualora beccassi una sua canzone.


Questa è strepitosa. (ho il cd, ma tra tutte le ballate è la più intensa)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__obh4w6tD8


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Saro mandala a fanculo!!!


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono dei duetti con Nick Cave che non sono niente male, ad esempio.
> Non comprerei mai un suo CD, ma non cambio neanche stazione alla radio qualora beccassi una sua canzone.


Del duetto con Nick Cave (io mi ricordo solo "Where the wild roses grow") è che è bella la canzone... 

Anche se la storia è tristissima...


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è strepitosa. (ho il cd, ma tra tutte le ballate è la più intensa)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__obh4w6tD8


Sì "Murder ballads". Ce l'ho anche io. La Minogue è sul brano che posti tu, mentre c'è PJ Harvey su "Henry Lee".

Sono tutte storie di omicidi passionali...


----------



## saro (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Saro mandala a fanculo!!!


chi devo mandare a fanculo?


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

saro ha detto:


> chi devo mandare a fanculo?


Nessuno,tranquillo,è che ogni tanto Clementina deve sfogarsi


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nessuno,tranquillo,è che ogni tanto Clementina deve sfogarsi


Ma come mi piaci :mrgreen:


----------

